# A stoners worst nightmare.



## shwagy (Feb 22, 2005)

My man has quit the biz and I am totally freaking out, He was my only chron. source. What the hell am I gonna do? I am bone dry not even any resin. Are you all feelin my pain?

Shwagy no more


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 23, 2005)

Order some seeds and grow a few babies. You will love it. You will become a gardening junky. 

Come join the club and get started with growing marijuana. It's way better.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 23, 2005)

Listen man theres way more than  just 1 dealer me my self I hate dealing with that shit thats why I grow my own plus you know its good when you do it yourself


----------



## shwagy (Feb 23, 2005)

yeah, I am growing some  bag seed, out of 2 plants I got one female... but she's not ready yet only been 12/12 for 2 wks.  Today is day 4 I have been out. This so sucks.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 23, 2005)

sorry about your luck man


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 24, 2005)

Arent we glad that weed isn't addictive. 
Surely you have some good old buds that will drop by and get you stoned.


----------



## shwagy (Feb 25, 2005)

My bad days are over..


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 25, 2005)

does that mean you found some weed, or you got some seeds?


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 25, 2005)

I think he got high


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 25, 2005)

Buy some seeds, they are not expensive these days. And you can grow kilo's from them. Best investment. 

Maybe some outdoor seeds for the season that's coming.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 27, 2005)

for sure, get some seeds.  it will be your best investment.  that buzz wont last forever.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 27, 2005)

I wouldent buy seeds on like my first or second grow I would start mastering the skill then buy seeds just get some good bag seed thats just my advice


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 2, 2005)

i agree with cincy, grow a crop or two with bagseed to learn. practice cloning and figure out what system you want.  bagseed from good weed will be better than most stuff you find on the street.


----------



## BlackWidow (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I feel ya shawg..   also learn more about cloning.. that will triple your harvests 
myself I got 3 solid connections 2 of them I have been dealin with them since I was 16.. I'm almost 28 year old..   yeah...  image that....best of all my 5th gen of family (children cousin, nephew) is looking up at me.. yes I'm smiling for the future..   btw  the one connection I had recently has been going on for 5 years.. now I might step in and help that guy who grew and made lot of clones.. he ordered from dutchseeds..   he has no idea about this site ethier..  he might thank me one day     if I was ya..  just keep it real..  life comes first, family comes first.. like the job.. and enjoy the mojo 

life is like jumping in the roller coaster..and enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Rockster (Jan 10, 2009)

cincy boy said:
			
		

> I wouldent buy seeds on like my first or second grow I would start mastering the skill then buy seeds just get some good bag seed thats just my advice



Na,sorry,I disagree strongly there man as bagseed is an unknown quantity and may have hermie traits or be outdoor pot that doesnt do well indoors,so far better to buy some cheap seed like Nirvana ( they work fine) so at least you know what you are working with as a newb could do everything correctly and it still go tits up and kill any enthusiasm for continuing growing and I've known lots of folk who tried growing once,didnt go about things properly and then just gave up and went back to being a mug punter.

You cannot trust bagseed even if the pot is good.


----------



## MissMaisey (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, duh, that's why I bought an aerogarden, to tell my guy to *GO FLY A KITE IN A HURRICANE*, cuzz I feel he is ripping me but I am not sure exactly what to do, rather save the $ and grow my own, only problem, I'm a complete brown thum.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 10, 2009)

MissMaisey said:
			
		

> Well, duh, that's why I bought an aerogarden, to tell my guy to F*Ck *FF, cuzz I feel he is ripping me but I am not sure exactly what to do, rather save the $ and grow my own, only problem, I'm a complete brown thum.



Well no worries miss brown thumb as you are in the right place to get all the info you need to bring in a cracking first time harvest!


----------



## Hick (Jan 11, 2009)

> *Old  02-23-2005, 03:45 AM *


...another archived post brought forth by our recent fan...


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

haha i find it so funny when stoners get confused (i can only assume) with the old dates on threads! hehe makes me giggle.

Wish i had something to smoke


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 8, 2009)

:rofl:

sorry...had to bump this

:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

if you were a woman (and this thread was recent) I would have suggested putting on a very lowcut shirt, going to a headshop and bemoaning how lonely you are and how you cant find any smoke..with lipgloss on..lmao.


----------



## JimmyPot (Oct 21, 2009)

Bump bump time machine


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> if you were a woman (and this thread was recent) I would have suggested putting on a very lowcut shirt, going to a headshop and bemoaning how lonely you are and how you cant find any smoke..with lipgloss on..lmao.


 
It works both ways.

eace:


----------

